# Roy's new 3 gallon planted tank



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

So a few months ago, I posted on here about upgrading Royale's 1 gallon to a 2.5 gallon filtered and planted tank. Well as it turns out I decided to get a 3 gallon instead. So here's Roy's new tank. Tell me what yall think. 










Yall will have to click on the link cause Photobucket has changed since I last used it. Don't know how to upload photo's to sites like this anymore. 



















Roy is in there, he's just hiding.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Those links were not working, so I took the time to fix them for you.
Next time just copy/paste the IMG code, not the html code. ^-^

Also, I love it! What kinds of plants do you have?


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for fixing them for me. I have 5 different types of plant species in there: Aqua Fern, Assorted Anubias,Wisteria, Compacta, and a water lily. Thanks!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks good! Does Royale like it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there a heater? Remember lights dont count.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

There is no heater, but the water stays around 78 degrees without it. Royale seems to love it. Good news is he has quit tail biting. That makes me very happy. He also likes to play around the filter. He makes a game out of the current and then hides behind the filter. He's so much more enjoyable to watch now then he was in the 1 gallon.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

So I am wondering now, how I can slow down the flow of the water. It seems a little strong. The filter that came with it is non adjustable. Any ideas?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

To baffle your filter, you can put some sponge at the outflow, or I read something once about cutting a water bottle in half? I can't quite picture that in my mind. Or I can, but I can't see how that would work well... If you google it you can find out how to do it. Or someone here may have done it already.
Your fish is very pretty!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Unless you do a lot of temp checks I would reccomend a heater.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

@ OrangeAugust Thanks! Even though he is a vt but looks like a pk, he is still very pretty. I'll look into that water bottle idea because that sounds cool. 
@ Chocolatebetta I do temp checks evey 15-20 minutes, except when I am at school. Besides my parents won't let me buy a heater anyway.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats good. I am surprised you got it to work out. Your house must be like 80-82F at all times.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually it pretty much is during the winter time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is what I am saying you keep your house above the average house temp.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yupp. It seems to me that the 3 gallon planted has done what I have hoped it would do. The bigger size has kept Roy from biting his tail. Now to wait for it to grow back, and become pretty again!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you checked on it during night?


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I usually check right before I go to bed, which is around 10:30, then I check on him when I wake up around 6 ish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You know the average person falls asleep in 8 minutes


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, with the tank in the kitchen I guess I really don't check right before I go to bed but about 5-10 min prior.


----------

